# New OpenRPG FR Campaign for Serious RPers/Gamers



## DennenD (Jul 29, 2007)

Heya folks,

I'm part of a gaming group that's decoupling some of our campaigns so that we can spread things out more across several days. One new campaign that we're starting up as part of this process is a mid-level Forgotten Realms one. I've posted some information about the campaign below, but please consider whether you would fit into our group first.

We're welcoming of both new and experienced gamers, but the already confirmed members of the campaign are all experienced gamers with fairly deep knowledge of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting. We thoroughly enjoy roleplaying and the development of complicated, long-term storylines, but we also enjoy combat and the mechanical aspects of RPGs. We're also a group that enjoys chatting socially before and after sessions and on the occasional break during sessions. The only requirements for joining are that you be able to make a fairly long-term commitment to the campaign (unless you can tell that it's just not right for you after a few sessions, of course) and that you be an at least half-way intellectual person who doesn't mind gaming in relatively proper English.

As for the campaign itself, it takes place in 1375 DR in the midst of the reclamation of Myth Drannor by Seiveril's Return/Crusade. As the elves solidify their power base in Myth Drannor, the Zhents, Vhaerun-worshipping surface drow, and agents of Shar are at the same time trying to spread their influence over the Dalelands and drive the elves back out of Cormanthor. For more background information, check out this link:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20070718a

(Please note that the product referred to in that link will not play a significant role in informing gameplay beyond the background information contained within it.)

As the party gains level (which oughtn't take too long), the opportunity to expand beyond the Dalelands will quickly arise if the party wishes to pursue it. This campaign, while certainly providing structure, will also offer the PCs the opportunity a lot of choice and the ability to shape their own destiny. The storyline is far from completely fixed.

In terms of mechanics, the PCs will start at level 8 and must be neutral or good in alignment. All core, Complete X, and FR books are definitely allowed. Anything else must be run by the DM for approval first. The DM, of course, retains the right to veto any character build that's an egregious abuse of the rules. Any particularly rare racial builds (fey-touched lesser aasimars or such) must be approved by the DM. 

If you would like more information or are interested in joining, please contact me at irion.liam@gmail.com


----------



## DennenD (Jul 29, 2007)

Sorry, I left out scheduling information.

We'll definitely be meeting on Sundays, but we're somewhat flexible in terms of time.  We'll definitely be starting sometime between early afternoon and early evening EST, though.


----------



## drquestion (Aug 3, 2007)

DennenD,

I sent you an email a couple of days ago, but didn't receive a reply.  Are you still recruiting?


----------

